# Guest Pass



## williewillson (19. Mai 2012)

Hallihallohallöle,

ich habe schon das 1er und 2er inkl. AddOns durch und nun bin ich neugierig auf das neue, würde mich über einen Key per PM freuen und wenn es nur halb so gut ist wie die Videos zeigen, dann habt ihr 85% zur Kaufentscheidung beigetragen XD

thx & peace out


----------



## oppifex (19. Mai 2012)

hast post


----------



## williewillson (19. Mai 2012)

wohooooooooooooo fettes mercü 
Du bist mein Held (neben Iron Man und Chuck Norris XD)

werd gleich mal testen ^^


----------

